# Hey!



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Hellllloooo people!
whts up, because i get on here lyk everyday and no ones been on in days!!!
where is everyone?!?


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Deer hunting of course.:tongue: i just havent got out much so thats why i am on here :tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im here just bored its been pretty dead on here lately


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> im here just bored its been pretty dead on here lately


no kiddingg!!! 
so whts up wherever ur at?


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> Deer hunting of course.:tongue: i just havent got out much so thats why i am on here :tongue:


ive not been hunting thiss year at all!
ugh, but im at my bestfriends house and he just went out!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ky_grl:) said:


> no kiddingg!!!
> so whts up wherever ur at?


not a whole lot just sitting at home this weekend pretty much i have been sick all week


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> not a whole lot just sitting at home this weekend pretty much i have been sick all week


awwe, im sorry!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ky_grl:) said:


> awwe, im sorry!


ya its been an awfully boring week finally starting to feel better though hopefully this will be over with so i can hunt next weekend


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> ya its been an awfully boring week finally starting to feel better though hopefully this will be over with so i can hunt next weekend[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> haha, good


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i sighted in my hawken rifle today. It was fun.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Waiting for rifle season and finally getting a few mintues to get around to doing some more work on some bows. Straightenning a sassafras ELB, and cutting out a hickory flatbow to get it drying. If I get time, I'll set about straightenning a large white oak ELB and set about working it into a heavy (85-100#) bow. And of course, I'm constantly trying to get some more/new materials to make up arrows.


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

*Heyy*

Yea ive been busy wit work,hunting, shooting and school so i havent been on in a while. so im bac till more things get goin


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i sighted in my hawken rifle today. It was fun.


cool 
i dnt shoot my rifle nemore.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

kegan said:


> Waiting for rifle season and finally getting a few mintues to get around to doing some more work on some bows. Straightenning a sassafras ELB, and cutting out a hickory flatbow to get it drying. If I get time, I'll set about straightenning a large white oak ELB and set about working it into a heavy (85-100#) bow. And of course, I'm constantly trying to get some more/new materials to make up arrows.


haha, recurver?


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

TopShot said:


> Yea ive been busy wit work,hunting, shooting and school so i havent been on in a while. so im bac till more things get goin


pssh! who needs work?
lol. :wink:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ky_grl:); im at my bestfriends house and [B said:


> he [/B]just went out!




boy friend i am assouming:tongue:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am on here just about every day of the week except on Sundays. I am wondering where everyone else has been.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> i sighted in my hawken rifle today. It was fun.


I haven't sighted my rifle in. I haven't touched it since last year and it shot excellent. I am going to carry my bow and my gun this weekend , i think rifle season is open now or this weekend. i'll carry my gun so if a buck isn't in bow. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ky_grl:) said:


> haha, recurver?


Longbowman:wink:.

Haven't shot a recurve for years.


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

*Psh!*



ky_grl:) said:


> pssh! who needs work?
> lol. :wink:


i do lol i need to make money so i can finish paying off my bow i just bought.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

ky_grl:) said:


> pssh! who needs work?
> lol. :wink:


you need to work to get money. your user name sounds perverted just so you know.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> boy friend i am assouming:tongue:


huh?


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I am on here just about every day of the week except on Sundays. I am wondering where everyone else has been.


cool,


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

kegan said:


> Longbowman:wink:.
> 
> Haven't shot a recurve for years.


Ohh, sorry. didnt think there was theat muchh difference!


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

TopShot said:


> i do lol i need to make money so i can finish paying off my bow i just bought.


cool, what kind?


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Wolfey said:


> you need to work to get money. your user name sounds perverted just so you know.


I was jokingg??


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ky_grl:) said:


> Ohh, sorry. didnt think there was theat muchh difference!


Not at all! It's just the matter of connotations. Howard Hill, Saxton Pope, Art Young, Will and Maruice Thompson- all the forefather's of American archery- they were all longbowmen of wood as well. 

Just what images it all brings to mind.


----------



## ShrpShooter (Oct 21, 2007)

*Olypic style*



ky_grl:) said:


> cool, what kind?


I just bought a hoyt helix with an entire olympic setup:smile:


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

ShrpShooter said:


> I just bought a hoyt helix with an entire olympic setup:smile:


My bad i was on my dads account


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

*other things*

I was wondering if any 1 did any other extreme sports? Like i do paintballing


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

kegan said:


> Not at all! It's just the matter of connotations. Howard Hill, Saxton Pope, Art Young, Will and Maruice Thompson- all the forefather's of American archery- they were all longbowmen of wood as well.
> 
> Just what images it all brings to mind.


oh, okay.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

TopShot said:


> I was wondering if any 1 did any other extreme sports? Like i do paintballing


Soccers my gme.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I do lots of stuff..... but at the moment, it's biology....... Lol


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

its been a pretty wild week going to playoffs extra practice thank god i am done tagged out or i would proble not kill a deer


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I do lots of stuff..... but at the moment, it's biology....... Lol


lol nice i have to deal wit chemistry.......................... i hate it , my teacher is so annoyin


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> its been a pretty wild week going to playoffs extra practice thank god i am done tagged out or i would proble not kill a deer


What kind of playoffs?


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

TopShot said:


> lol nice i have to deal wit chemistry.......................... i hate it , my teacher is so annoyin


Does anyone like school?!?
lol,


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

ky_grl:) said:


> Does anyone like school?!?
> lol,


i hate it i dont have any free periods i have classes all 9 periods


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

TopShot said:


> i hate it i dont have any free periods i have classes all 9 periods


OH DANG!
we only havee 6 a day!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

football but it sucks we got beat the second round


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> football but it sucks we got beat the second round


Our boys are district champs and play the regional game 2mar nite! Can't wait, were going to state this year!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

good luck we got beat by union


----------

